# Steinhart



## Pete wilding

*Steinhart*


View Advert


After another Steinhart ,the black one prefer ceramic bezel,but not a deal breaker




*Advertiser*

Pete wilding



*Date*

10/10/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

